# Problem connecting to Network



## yportne1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello,

I'm attempting to resolve the following issue:

"Network cable is unplugged" error is reported on the toolbar. The cords are good...i placed another computer in the problem computers spot and was able to connect to the network. So the problem lies within the computer, not the cables or router etc.

So i'm deciding whether a new NIC is needed or could it be another problem? Maybe a driver was corrupted or something to that effect? But since its not even recognizing the cable (it says network cable is unplugged) i'm assuming the NIC is bad.

Any thoughts on this matter?

Thank you,

-yportne

P.S. i couldnt login with my old name, everything i clicked would take me to a page that says please register. I clicked "login" and it said please register! it was very annoying. So i finally just registered again. Maybe a bug?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Wepll try the easy stuff first, then move on to replacing the NIC if that doesn't do it. The NIC is a likely suspect if the cable and the source is known good.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## yportne1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks john I appreciate it. I'm headed out tomorrow morning to resolve this issue, if anyone else has something to add to try let me know 

By the way, disregard the P.S. that i added, i just needed to scroll down lol


----------



## yportne1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No such love trying out your two ideas there John, it was still not working therefore I replaced the NIC.

But its STILL not working gahhhhh. I can connect my laptop using the same cord and it works fine. So this does not look like a hardware issue at all. Its not the NIC, its not the cords, not the router, modem etc. This looks like a software bugger!

But unfortunatly I know nothing about the software side of networking! I really appreciate any help here because i'm at a total loss on where to go from here.

Much apprciated in advance,

-Yportne


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## yportne1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks John, I really appreciate the help 

Here's what showed:



> Windows IP Configuration
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : RECEPTION
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
> ...


connection 2 is the new NIC


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you see connection lights on the computer and on the router when you connect the cable to the NIC?


----------



## yportne1 (Apr 15, 2007)

The router lights do not light up no. Where am I looking on the computer for lights?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Normally, right at the connector for the RJ-45, there are a couple of LED's, one for connection, one for activity. If you're not getting lights on the router, and you know the cable and router port are good, that's the issue.

If you're tried reloading the network drivers, next stop is a new NIC.


----------



## yportne1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, I already got a new NIC but it still wasnt working.

The NIC drivers were installed properly. Are there any other drivers for the network i should reinstall? I'm not aware of any network drivers besides the one for the NIC.

Perhaps a reformat would fix all the software side issues? I would do that if it would work but I would rather not if i don't have to.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you shouldn't have to reformat to fix this, but I'm somewhat at a loss as to why it's not working.

Check all your your Services are Started on the Machine: Workstation, DHCP Client, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser.


----------



## yportne1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We decided to just get a new computer lol

However its a new vista machine! and I don't know vista that well. Get this, everything is fine except the network has that big fat red X on the status symbol!

I thought maybe it needed drivers for the router? but I searched for the router drivers and found that it has no drivers, it uses firmware to handle it all.

I can hook another computer into the ethernet cable and connect just fine, but this brand spakin new computer is not connecting. It keeps wanting to dial in a connection. The router doesnt have drivers, so maybe I am just setting up the network wrong? Any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No drivers are required to connect Vista to a router. If that were not the case, my two Vista machines would be mute. :grin:

If it's trying to dial a connection, fire up IE. Tools, Internet Options, Connections, check "Never dial a connection"

If that doesn't work, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## yportne1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I appreciate your help John, the problem was a crossover cable was being used and the new computer did not appreciate it. So it was replaced with a straight through and alls well.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, sorry we couldn't fix the old one, but maybe you need a boat anchor. :grin:


----------

